# Show us ya tips



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Another random thread to show us your exhaust tips big or small, round or square.


----------



## hovnojede (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## oreA (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

My mondeo Titanium X Sport standard exhaust before.










After with autosol, g101, wire wool and some extra gloss protection.

Non edited picture.









Custom exhaust on the way .


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Very nice, I need to polish the inside of mine but means removing the diffuser so will hold out until the weather picks up!


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

BMW 325i (E46)


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

cole_exclusiv said:


>


Alright...show off


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

How about this?










Could clean it by wrapping wire wool around your fist lol


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

cole_exclusiv said:


>


Bit faster than a 1l fiesta :tumbleweed:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

P1010772 by jwilliamsm3, on Flickr


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Rubbish photo but clean tips for once


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

twin powerflow


----------



## tomsy29 (Dec 19, 2012)

3" inwardly rolled


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Sorry, i couldn't resist










(i drive a leccy car)


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Mongoose section 59 4.5" tips


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Mine might be the only one taken from the front of the car :lol:


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

My old Boxster with Tequipment exhaust finisher..


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

Previously I had rocket launchers;


----------



## STick220 (Apr 28, 2015)

Here's one of my ST220 before I attacked it with some wire wool:









And afterwards, I was going to use some Autosol too but the tube had dried out:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

4X 78mm Rolled.....



Brand-new yesterday.... :wave:


----------



## chrisgVRS (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## ilogikal1 (Apr 21, 2012)

They're the best if got of the exhaust. :lol:


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Here is a pic of my Corsa VXR Clubsport Remus Matt.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Dazzel81 said:


>


Is that a removable blank on that? Looking nice and shiny. Could eat my dinner off that


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

My hand built system from Solid Fabrications -


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Here's my blunderbuss


----------



## lenny151 (Aug 9, 2014)

miltek on my s3


----------



## joey.180sx (Mar 1, 2015)

This exhaust system is 10 years old next month

A janspeed i cleaned up for a gti corolla last year

A before and after of a kakimoto i did last week.




Another system done last year for an impreza


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

This is about the best pic I have of them fitted.....where they are not absolutely filthy...



This was them before fitting. Just been blasted and ceramic coated in the States before being sent to me along with the carbs and some other bits!


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

That Kakimoto Racing exhaust pipe is HUGE!


----------



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

Here's mine, not very big and a bit puny compared to everyone else's but it does the job!


----------



## joey.180sx (Mar 1, 2015)

DJBAILEY said:


> That Kakimoto Racing exhaust pipe is HUGE!


That's fitted to a 410 break Impreza with anti lag. It's very very loud


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

footfistart said:


> Is that a removable blank on that? Looking nice and shiny. Could eat my dinner off that


Cheers mate :thumb:
Yes it is removable, but hate to think how loud it would be.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Have you not removed it then? I would imagine it's very loud.... Go on be an asbo


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Nothing special, After market stainless the previous owner put on.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

footfistart said:


> Have you not removed it then? I would imagine it's very loud.... Go on be an asbo


I did think about removing but decided not to as i fitted these



so more than enough V6 noise


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

My little tips. Small, but perfectly formed!


----------



## mstoces (Mar 6, 2011)

JwilliamsM said:


> P1010772 by jwilliamsm3, on Flickr


Ohh my... :doublesho What are you using?


----------



## JamesG89 (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Swanicyouth (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Teale41 (Jan 7, 2011)

2002 Mini Cooper S (Milltek)


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Starburst said:


> Here is a pic of my Corsa VXR Clubsport Remus Matt.


You'll appreciate this exhaust more now!


----------



## Dan-SRi (Jan 30, 2011)

BCS Exhaust on my M135i


----------



## Flaffy_91 (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Powerflow 4.5" tails on my Insignia:


----------



## funkysi (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Standard exhaust tips, 508 GT.


----------

